# Oil problem



## vwhenrock (May 22, 2007)

Ok guys this what's going on with mk3 2.0 gl
The oil light started to flash so I change the oil switch thing it was that, change the oil 
And the engine not knock 
Today flash alot can somebody help me


----------



## vwhenrock (May 22, 2007)

Sup guys should I just change my oil pump yesterday that oil light kept flashing


----------



## tim_j (Jul 30, 2010)

First, check all wiring in the engine Bay.
is everything OK down there.

if so, Measure oil presure.
if that is to low, there is the problem.

if that is good, you can check the sensors, gauge. etc.


----------



## vwhenrock (May 22, 2007)

Thanks man I'll check that but I just ran into a other problem with my chip


----------



## evolvr666 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Need help*

So my 04 gti vr6 air filter became an oil filter but it looks like it's coming from my vf stage 2 supercharger HELP PLZ!!!!


----------

